# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Planning on starting the Everyman 3 sleep cycle, have some questions

## ScrubSleeper

Hello,
I plan on starting the Everyman 3 sleep cycle in December after I finish my exams. I'll only have 14 days off before my classes start in January. I should be able to adjust by then, if not I'll just be pretty tired in class I guess. 

My planned schedule is:
Mon,Tues,Thurs,Sat,Sun: Core sleep: 3-6AM and naps (20 mins each) at 10:50AM, 5:10 PM, and 10:30 PM

Wed,Frid: Core 3-6AM and a nap at 10:40-11:10, and then 2 20 minute naps at 5:30PM, 10:20 PM. 

Would this theoretically work? 

I've read something about a 'sleep debt' so I plan on taking a weekend off and just sleeping, which sounds pretty awesome to me. I plan on doing this at least 2 weeks before I try adjusting to Everyman so I don't make it harder for myself to nap.

I also plan on finding some quiet places I can sleep at school, which I'll have to do every day unfortunately.

Is there anything else that I can do in this time to increase my chances of success?

----------


## Longhorndude08

I started the Everyman 3 in the middle of this semester so I would have more time to do things and it has worked out great. With that being said, you will be tired during class if you do what I did, but it lasts for like a week tops. Since you are doing it during winter break, you should definitely be fine. Also, don't fret about your schedule: mine is way more fucked up. My naps fluctuate to +- 2 hours each day although I do try to maintain a set schedule. As for a 'sleep debt', I haven't really experienced this. You will get sleepy, but sleeping on the weekends won't really help you catch up. The best thing in my opinion is to stay on your schedule every day of the week and don't let yourself miss any naps unless you have a good reason to do so. Trust me, it'll be much worse if you allow yourself to sleep in on weekends.

----------


## ScrubSleeper

Hey there Longhorn,

Thanks for the reply, hope the schedule is still going well for you. 

Do you have any experience with drinking or smoking while on the schedule? I'd imagine it'd be hard to have a nap/wake up after having a few drinks. I don't drink often so I'm not really worried about it, I'd just like to learn everything I can before starting it  :tongue2:

----------


## madvorak

I wish you good luck and easy adjustment. I would like to try everyman 3, too. I would have to nap in the school, too. I would probably stretch the time between the core sleep and the first nap. I would buy a sleep mask and earplugs (I am only afraid if I hear the alarm then). I don't find the sleeping weekend a good idea. Why are you going to have 30 minutes long naps on Wednesday and Friday? If you adjust to 20 minutes long naps, you will either wake up after 20 minutes or you will fall into deeper sleep during the longer nap and wake up tired from what I read. Are you interested in lucid dreaming?

----------


## ScrubSleeper

Hey madvorak,
Thanks for the support. I will probably be buying a sleep mask also, but I'm not too sure about the earplugs. I will probably get a comfy pair of headphones that I can wear while sleeping, that way I'd be able to hear my alarm without distracting anyone else while I sleep in the library.

I no longer plan to do the weekend sleep to catch up on my 'sleep debt', exams are coming up and I can really use the time to study instead. Plus I've been feeling pretty well-rested lately so I can pass on the sleep debt catch-up.

The reason I had to schedule a 30 minute nap on mon,wed, frid is because my school schedule. On those days I can't have a nap at 5:10 and had to schedule it for 5:30, so I figured I should nap a little longer before then. After typing this, I realized that my nap times can fluctuate +/- an hour (suggested), so I guess having a schedule for mon/wed/frid seems kind of useless. Thanks for pointing that out.

I'll just have a 20 minute nap at 5:30 on those days instead of the 30 I had planned.

I can't really change my schedule to give me more time between my core sleep and my first nap because of my school schedule. I've already checked and my classes aren't offered at any other times, either.

I am definitely interested in lucid dreaming, I just don't really have the time to do research or anything on it yet. I'll try and do some research about it during my christmas break. 

When are you planning on starting the everyman 3? Do you have a sleep schedule planned out yet? How's lucid dreaming going for you?

----------


## madvorak

Hello.

I am not sure if I really want to adopt polyphasic sleep. Only schedule I can adopt is Everyman3. I like it. However my biggest concern is attending Pokemon Trading Card Game tournaments. There use to be a lunch break, usually after 2nd round, from 1pm to 2pm approximately, so napping shouldn't be a problem usually. The problem is that I would have to shift my core sleep to earlier, because of traveling to the tournament place. I don't know if I could have a good performance after shifting my sleep schedule (I think not).

My sleep schedule would probably look like this (I will use a 24 hour format):
03:40 to 06:40 core sleep
7 hours and 30 minutes awake
14:10 to 14:30 first nap
4 hours and 10 minutes awake
18:40 to 19:00 second nap
4 hours and 10 minutes awake
23:10 to 23:30 third nap
4 hours and 10 minutes awake

I would use it when we had 6 lessons in school on that day. If we have more lessons, we must have a lunch break (65 minutes long; after 4th or 5th or 6th lesson). I would nap in an empty classroom during the lunch break on the days when we had more than 6 lessons. If we had the lunch break after 6th lesson, I would have the first nap just a few minutes earlier. If we had the lunch break after 5th lesson, I would have the first nap about one hour earlier. I think I would have a hard time falling asleep two hours earlier if we had the lunch break after the 4th lessons, so I would shift my previous core sleep and naps accordingly.

I think that uberman is better, but it is absolutely incompatible with my school. If had no "on-time-duties", I would choose between Uberman and free running sleep. Unfortunately, both these best looking schedules are incompatible with school and work most time.

----------


## quassom

I personally think polyphasic sleep (of any kind) is bad if your trying to use time wisely. Particularly in a high school or college setting. I think the technique works really well for like retired people or part time jobs.just because Everyman and "uberman" just require such a strict schedule and you can never predict when you may have like a band concert or a date or jury duty or some all day event. Then you constantly trying to adjust the schedule. This is my opinion on it though.

----------


## Original Poster

Yeah I bet it's difficult to do with most jobs. There are many jobs it could work for though including management positions, freelance, entrepreneurial and jobs with more flexible hours like cab driving.

----------

